# HPFP N57 failure with metal shavings



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

I just bought a 2014 535d with 25k miles. Drove it about 500 miles and the motor stopped running ("Drivetrain Malfunction") while going 60mph in rush-hour traffic. Dealer says this morning HPFP, which BMW NA approved to replace.

I told them I wanted to see the pump, given catastrophic failures are known to put metal particulate in the fuel system, and BMW has been known to replace complete fuel systems thereof.

Lo and behold, this evening I get this photo from my car (attached). They have now gone back to BMW NA. I am concerned that someone tells them to "clean it". The moment one has metal particulate in fuel or oiling system, one can't guarantee complete cleanout. I've seen motors blow up when oil cooling systems were re-used from a blown motor.

Anyone have this experience? Or input? Right now I'm waiting to see what BMW NA tells the dealer ... but I want to be somewhat prepared in case the answer feels like a shortcut. The car is under warranty and also CPO.

Thanks,

Filippo


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

VW has had this problem in numerous cars from 2009-2012/2013 or so; issues with the pumps themselves. In most cases, they replace the entire fuel system; but the one case I know of they only replaced the pump and cleaned the system, it caused a second failure within weeks...

Good luck OP, these HPFP failures are a nasty business...


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Good its being covered by the dealer. Did you buy the car from a BMW, private party, or generic used car dealer? With that kind of result, I would think the previous owner may have put gas in the car and ran it, realized their massive mistake, and instead of doing the right thing just drained the tank and turned the car over.


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

I purchased from a BMW dealer. It is still under factory warranty, and is also CPO.

Filippo


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

The dealer needs to go to bat for you. You just purchased the car so have your sales guy work with the service manager (not just the adviser.) 
I'd start by being nice about it, but one card you might still have up your sleeve is the CPO vehicle purchase experience survey coming to you. They want nothing but top marks and it's very important to them.


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

BMW just came back and said they are replacing everything from the fuel tank to the injectors. My service advisor said it's over $6,000 in Parts alone.

Filippo


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

fmorelli said:


> BMW just came back and said they are replacing everything from the fuel tank to the injectors. My service advisor said it's over $6,000 in Parts alone.
> 
> Filippo


Yay! Good dealer.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

fmorelli said:


> BMW just came back and said they are replacing everything from the fuel tank to the injectors. My service advisor said it's over $6,000 in Parts alone.
> 
> Filippo


Yup, that's the way it's supposed to happen. You are golden.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

fmorelli said:


> I just bought a 2014 535d with 25k miles. Drove it about 500 miles and the motor stopped running ("Drivetrain Malfunction") while going 60mph in rush-hour traffic. Dealer says this morning HPFP, which BMW NA approved to replace.
> 
> I told them I wanted to see the pump, given catastrophic failures are known to put metal particulate in the fuel system, and BMW has been known to replace complete fuel systems thereof.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear and good that your dealer is taking care of it.

You should do some digging and try to find out more about the history of the car. Has the care ever been misfueled with gasoline by accident? :yikes: It happens, even with the misfueling guard in the filler neck. In a number of VW TDI HPFP failures, there's often more to the story than the owners are telling. Eventually it comes out that these cars were accidentally misfueled with gasoline. The HPFP failure then happens a short time later.

Check all metal fuel system parts for evidence of corrosion / rust which would indicate damage from water ingestion. Common rail systems are more susceptible to damage from free water in diesel fuel compared to older rotary injector pump systems. A single tank of water contaminated fuel due to condensation from a station that rarely gets any truck traffic is all it takes. Free water in diesel fuel will destroy the HPFP in a CR diesel in no time at all and absolutely must be avoided at ALL costs! :yikes: Fuel up ONLY at busy stations along major routes that have high diesel turnover due to lots of truck traffic. Go where the big rigs go. The fuel at these stations is the freshest in the region because it's constantly being replaced, often daily and will be less likely to be contaminated from water and microbes (due to water) and who knows what else. It is not uncommon for a busy truck stop along a major route to do more than $30k worth of diesel business in a single day. These stations get daily deliveries of fuel in order to keep up with demand.

I'm familiar with the VW CR TDI HPFP failures and I think this is the first I've heard of an HPFP failure in an N57.

Good luck.


----------



## TexnKeroburner (May 5, 2017)

Really not happy to see this on here. Coming from years of tdi ownership I'm very familiar with the hpfp imploding. Yes the correct solution to any failure is replace everything from tank to the motor. Glad to see they are doing that. 

VW initially was starting to be good about replacing parts even after warranty but after the scandal hit that all stopped. I'd really like to keep my 535 well past 100k. I'm hoping these cases are as still isolated as they seem to have been.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

fmorelli said:


> I just bought a 2014 535d with 25k miles. Drove it about 500 miles and the motor stopped running...


That car probably got a drink of water somewhere.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Another reason to "play it safe" and use an additive for extra lube.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

rbreding said:


> Another reason to "play it safe" and use an additive for extra lube.


The thing to is to use one of the known good commercially available ULSD-compliant additives such as Howes Lubricator Diesel Treat (my favorite) or PowerService Diesel Fuel Supplement (white bottle, my 2nd choice) to improve lubricity and take care of any water you can't avoid getting.

The poor lubricity of diesel fuel in the USA is a valid concern but people don't talk about the importance of avoiding water. The HPFP in common rail in common rail diesels are more susceptible to damage from free water compared to older rotary injector pump systems. Ingesting slugs of free water will destroy the HPFP in no time at all and will do so faster than poor lubricity will. Free water in diesel fuel absolutely must be avoided at ALL costs! A single tank of water contaminated fuel from a station that rarely gets any diesel business due to little or no truck traffic is all it takes. Not worth the risk IMHO.

This is why I say to fuel up ONLY at busy high turnover stations along major routes that sell lots of diesel fuel due lots of truck traffic. Go where the big rigs go to fuel up. The truck stop I fuel up at in NH gets an entire tanker truck (10,000 gallons) of diesel fuel emptied there every day just to keep up with diesel demand from all of the trucks. I have no worries about water at this station.

Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd like to mention two things:
1) Although the TDI people have never accepted it, VW was able to prove to the EPA that most of the HPFP failures on them were due to fuel contamination, especially misfuelling with gasoline. Our BMWs have the misfuelling interlock - and it seems to have mostly eliminated misfuelling incidents.
2) Doesn't the X5d use a different fuel pump than the 335d? I seem to recall one of the "Advanced Diesel <et.al.> .pdf" documents saying so. Might also have an impact on failures...


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

To answer a few questions (and make some observations):

This is not the first N57 to have this problem. In fact I knew to pursue the line of questioning with the dealer, regarding replacement of the complete system and look for metal shavings, from various forum postings of others that have had the issue. Someone else posted that it was a $9,000 repair. I thought that was high, until my advisor, in my case, told me it was over $6k in parts.
I've only owned the car for the last 600 miles. I've only gotten diesel at Exxon and Shell. My wife has a TDI so we know a little about diesel fueling. How it was fueled prior, no idea. The car was in the Portland area (I am in VA).
Service records for the car are spotless. It only has 25k miles. It is also CPO.
On additives, I read somewhere that BMW recommends not using them. Thoughts? I have traditionally been a user of Lubromoly products; they have a diesel additive.
The dealer gave me a new X5 35d to drive over the next couple weeks - they've covered my back since this began, and I've not had to push anything to get it done. Knock on wood.

Filippo


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Electronic control of the electric fuel pump*

Yes, there are two different (low pressure) fuel pumps and control protocols. The E90 uses a gear type pump and speed regulation, while the E70 uses a spindle type (IMO) pump and pressure regulation.


NewTIS.info said:


> Control unit variants
> 
> Various electric fuel pumps can be operated with the electronic fuel pump control module (EKPS). To do so, there are the following 2 control unit variants:
> 
> ...


https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...ronic-fuel-pump-control-module-supply/XhflKCR


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Things happen (as you know, I'm sure). That the dealer has treated you well is a good thing. Buying a used car that dies in 600 miles is the sort of thing no jury on the planet would deny you coverage in full, and I'm sure both BMW and the dealer know that as well. What's good is that you have not had to plead your case to get it.

There is no way to know whether you just got a bad HPFP or the original owner misfueled or got a tankful of water just before trading it in.

It is always good (and way to uncommon) to hear an account of people being treated right. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

The service advisor pointed how how well I've taken the whole thing. They not only don't have the parts in the USA, but there are tool updates the dealer doesn't yet have (and it is a big BMW dealership). So everything needs to come in, go through Customs. He is saying August to get the car back and couldn't believe how cool I was about it. I told him I was happy that I didn't have to go fight BMW to do the repair right; after that it was just a matter of being patient. The load X5 35d is a great vehicle - they have definitely taken care of me. As a result, I'm now considering a car for my wife from that dealership.

Filippo


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

Got a call today. Car is fixed and I go pick it up tomorrow. This was 2 weeks ahead of schedule. I was told the repair totalled $14,000 under warranty. I'm curious to see where all those dollars went. To this point BMW has handled this very unfortunate situation flawlessly. Crap happens. I'll report back once I've had the car for a few days.

Filippo


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

fmorelli said:


> Got a call today. Car is fixed and I go pick it up tomorrow. This was 2 weeks ahead of schedule. I was told the repair totalled $14,000 under warranty. I'm curious to see where all those dollars went. To this point BMW has handled this very unfortunate situation flawlessly. Crap happens. I'll report back once I've had the car for a few days.
> 
> Filippo


Great to hear, that sounds like an excellent dealer to have taken care of you so well and gotten the repair done early.

Enjoy the new fuel system :thumbup:


----------



## GSportWagon (Jan 17, 2017)

Another new BMW Diesel owner / previous TDi owner buy back here .. First I'll say, Ughhh - I thought the HPFP nightmares were in our rearviews

Could you PLEASE document by posting your service invoices - in case any of us going forward have the same problem, Im sure documentation as to what was recently done, gratis BMW, will help. 

Wife is sitting pretty in a 2014 328d SportWagon with 24,xxx miles on it - CPO.

Thanks .. glad you were covered.


----------



## PeteInCA (Dec 13, 2014)

My 2015 X5 35d with 27k miles on it has apparently suffered the Catastrophic Fuel Pump failure. It happened on Thursday last week just after getting on the freeway. Loss of power , "drivetrain malfunction" and no shoulder to turn on to. Fortunately I was able to coast to a spot I could get off the road. The car started up again so I gave it another try (already heading in the direction of the dealer). Within a quarter mile loss of power again and pulled off the freeway. The manual says to put it into neutral by starting the car. Well, that's not possible at this point. So they towed it using skids to get it on the truck. The dealer got it Thursday evening and Friday they reported that they believe they will be replacing the entire fuel system. I assume they are needing approval from BMW to undertake this task. They seem to think they'll have it done by the end of the week but based on the reports I have seen here that seems awfully optimistic. The dealer noted that they had another car with a similar issue recently and it required the same repair. 

My lease is up in February and I was thinking about keeping the car since the new X5 is not out yet (nor is the GLE, or the Cayenne and I did not care for the Velar I test drove) and I am not sure what I want. This event has soured me a bit on this X5 though perhaps I am being unfair to the car. 

I have a loaner for now (an X1) that is adequate. If it is going to be weeks, however, I'd like to see if they have something better.


----------



## BlkDieselF30 (Sep 3, 2017)

My Jetta TDI ate its HPFP, on Christmas morning no less, 400 miles from home.
Thank the heavens that they fixed it under warranty. It was *really* close to not being covered. I think because they got such a bad rap for it, they relented. They replaced the entire fuel system from the HPFP forward, replaced the LPFP in the tank, and flushed the fuel lines between.

I'll be honest: it factored greatly in my decision to go the buyback route. (Glad I did as it allowed me to get my 328d.)

As for a misfueling, I know I did my part in making sure it was the right stuff going in the tank.

Also as stated by others, I am hoping that this is in the rear view mirror. If not, I bought the extended service package.


----------



## PeteInCA (Dec 13, 2014)

I am confident, too, that I have not misfueled the car. I don't think it is actually possible as I don't believe a gasoline nozzle fits in the filler anyway. Regardless I am very careful on that point. 

I looked into an extended warranty but was quoted $6K to extend it for 2 extra years beyond the standard warranty (and 100K miles). That seems like a warning sign right there. 

The dealer hopes to have the parts tomorrow and have the car back together by midweek next week.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

PeteInCA said:


> I am confident, too, that I have not misfueled the car. I don't think it is actually possible as I don't believe a gasoline nozzle fits in the filler anyway. Regardless I am very careful on that point.
> 
> I looked into an extended warranty but was quoted $6K to extend it for 2 extra years beyond the standard warranty (and 100K miles). That seems like a warning sign right there.
> 
> :


a 'warning' that BMW dealers will take you for whatever they can....

You should maybe shop for a bit.

I paid 3570 for a 6/100 Gold plan. This was a few years ago, BUT prices have been pretty stable. Surely under 4K...


----------



## TexnKeroburner (May 5, 2017)

ard said:


> a 'warning' that BMW dealers will take you for whatever they can....
> 
> You should maybe shop for a bit.
> 
> I paid 3570 for a 6/100 Gold plan. This was a few years ago, BUT prices have been pretty stable. Surely under 4K...


That's exactly what I paid too, 6 would have been way out of line


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Doug Huffman said:


> Yes, there are two different (low pressure) fuel pumps and control protocols. The E90 uses a gear type pump and speed regulation, while the E70 uses a spindle type (IMO) pump and pressure regulation.
> https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...ronic-fuel-pump-control-module-supply/XhflKCR


That's for the low pressure ("lift") pump, Doug. The E70 and E90 M57D30T2 engines both use the same Bosch CP3.3 (a.k.a. R90) high pressure pump for the common rail. I have another document than the "ST810 Advance Diesel Technology Workbook.DPF", but it's too big to post here. I'm certain the N57 in the 535d also uses the CP3 common rail pump.

Regards
DnA


----------



## BlackUnicornD (Aug 29, 2020)

I know it's an old thread but here is an update on replacement pumps.
BOSCH - 0 445 010 668


Redirect Notice


----------



## DI54 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have been using Howes Lubricator Diesel since day one when I bought my 2010 VW TDI new and I am close to 260K, the car still runs flawlessly. On my both BMW Diesel's I also use the same fuel treatment. I think one way or another it helps with lubrication of the pump and removal of the water in fuel, both of which are enemy of any hpfp.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

DI54 said:


> I have been using Howes Lubricator Diesel since day one when I bought my 2010 VW TDI new and I am close to 260K, the car still runs flawlessly. On my both BMW Diesel's I also use the same fuel treatment. I think one way or another *it helps with lubrication of the pump and removal of the water in fuel, both of which are enemy of any hpfp.*


THIS! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Teardowns of failed HPFPs in VW TDIs have shown evidence of rust and corrosion which would indicate water ingestion had been occurring for some time prior to failure.

The HPFP in common rail diesels are more susceptible to damage from water in diesel fuel compared to older rotary injection pump diesels and will destroy the HPFP in no time at all and will do so faster than poor lubricity will. Free water in diesel fuel absolutely must be avoided at ALL costs! People often are quick to blame poor lubricity but overlook the importance of avoiding water in diesel fuel. Name branded fuels typically have enough lubricity in their additive package to prevent premature pump wear but there are some things that are beyond the control of the fuel supplier, such as picking up water from condensation after delivery and microbial growth due to water. This is why I fuel up ONLY at high diesel turnover stations along major routes to avoid getting water contaminated fuel and always use an additive with every tankful to take care of any water I can't avoid getting and also to increase lubricity. Avoiding water in diesel fuel is particularly important during winter months in cold areas due to condensation being more of a problem. My favorite busy truck stop at I-93 Exit 5 in Londonderry NH gets an entire tanker of diesel emptied there every day just to keep up with diesel demand from all of the heavy truck traffic.

I am only at 247k miles on my 2012 X5 35d (CPO in 2014 at 52k miles) and at 146k miles on my 2014 535dx (bought new in 2013). Prior to my BMW Advanced Diesel ownership, I've owned 3 VW TDIs and put a lot of miles on them and also owned a Ford F-350 SuperDuty truck with the 6.4L PowerStroke Diesel. I have been a regular user of Howes Lubricator Diesel Treat in all of my diesel vehicles since getting my 2002 VW Golf TDI (my first diesel) in 2002. My other favorite additive is PowerService Diesel Fuel Supplement (white bottle). I also live in a cold region of the country (New Hampshire) where fuel problems are common in the winter months. I figure I must be doing something right given that I have never had a single fuel issue or HPFP issue after 18 years and more than 900k miles of diesel ownership experience.

The bottom line is fuel quality fuel quality is ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING when it comes to ensuring long life and reliable service from the HPFP and other fuel system components.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

DI54 said:


> I have been using Howes Lubricator Diesel since day one when I bought my 2010 VW TDI new and I am close to 260K, the car still runs flawlessly. On my both BMW Diesel's I also use the same fuel treatment. I think one way or another it helps with lubrication of the pump and removal of the water in fuel, both of which are enemy of any hpfp.


I've never used any diesel lubricator. The initial post was about N57. Are you recommending to use diesel lubricator with M57 as well? Is this that product?



https://www.amazon.com/Howes-103067-Meaner-Diesel-Kleaner/dp/B003G54MOG/ref=asc_df_B003G54MOG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312198323731&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17909566785357688050&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9031923&hvtargid=pla-567498280974&psc=1


----------



## Deepsea (Sep 28, 2020)

fmorelli said:


> I just bought a 2014 535d with 25k miles. Drove it about 500 miles and the motor stopped running ("Drivetrain Malfunction") while going 60mph in rush-hour traffic. Dealer says this morning HPFP, which BMW NA approved to replace.
> 
> I told them I wanted to see the pump, given catastrophic failures are known to put metal particulate in the fuel system, and BMW has been known to replace complete fuel systems thereof.
> 
> ...


my car is a 2014 535d msport and it shut down on me driving and I was told by the shop it was due to metal shavings in my system. They say it will cost $7000 in parts alone. I have over 140000 miles on my car and nolonger have a warranty. Was originally a CPO from dealer where I bought it. Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

A second opinion would be a good investment against a hypothetical $7k.

A failed HPFP is not unreasonable. Start your own thread here in the Diesel Fans subforum for lots of interest, suggestions and recommendations.

Best wishes (ain’t no luck involved)


----------



## Epper202 (Aug 2, 2021)

Deepsea said:


> my car is a 2014 535d msport and it shut down on me driving and I was told by the shop it was due to metal shavings in my system. They say it will cost $7000 in parts alone. I have over 140000 miles on my car and nolonger have a warranty. Was originally a CPO from dealer where I bought it. Any advice or suggestions?


Hey!
I'm new around here, did my HPFP and injector replacement last week since my F11 525D N57D30A left me in the middle of the city with a rail, actuator valve and pump full of metal shavings.
I looked up all the spare parts and returned not very happy with seeing these prices.
HPFP (€)1200 and 6 new injectors were around €300 each.
Now I've done it with spare parts from ebay Germany and bought a revised pump(CP4 in N57) from Bosch and 6 revised injectors for a total sum of €1250,- = 1485 dollar.
Took me some days, especially to loosen the bolt from the fuel pump, this was a bitch. you need a 90 degree angled impact wrench where it almost can not fit.

If there are any people who like to do it on their own, I would highly recommend it since it's not that hard and fun to learn. For tips always free to ask.


----------

